# it's wolftime!-A probably never anding project.



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

*it's wolftime!-A probably never ending project.*

hi there,

i was browsing this comunity as guest and suddenly detected the following thread, linking to a projectlog of mine posted at b&c.:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7971
-
to be honest, i felt somehow proud an honored, to find my project mentioned in another comunity.
so i joined to enable myself to say thank you. further i decided to open a new thread, i'll use as projectlog to share info about my currently ongiond projects with you. but i'm planing not only to give you feedback about my projects, but also let you know if there e.g. something new on my webpage, or if i released a new video in my youtube-channel.
.
but as i do in every very first thread i'll open in a comunity i recently joined, i'll start with some words about myself.

my nicks BobPanda .- not only in 40k, but almost every aspect of life, where i do need a nick.
i'm 28 years old and live in bavaria/germany. my jobis to solve problems. - not like mr. wolf in pulp fiction, but almost as efficient. :laugh:
i started with 40k about 14 years ago with 5 plastik marines and a rhino. while building them i suddenly noticed, that i already started convrting the marines and the tank without even having noticed. - i think at this point my choice which way to go was already made. and so i became a converter, scratchbuilder, kitbasher, sculpter and designer. i think i converted almost every model i ever made. for me painting is by far less important than e.g. converting. but allthough i understand, that the best converted army is nothing if never becomes painted. and i also learned, that it makes no sense, to spend 100 hours on buildign a model and than risk to ruin everything by apllying a 2-hours paintjob, just to get it done.
this hobby is for sure not my cheapest, but also by far not the most expensive that i have. but in my opinion a kit that cost 50 or 100€ simply deserves more attention than just a getting it finished asap.
-
i started with mnis from almost all armys available in 40k. i had some orks, some soros, some chaos, ig, marines and eldar. ... 
but soon i noticed that for me marines seemed to be the perfect choice.
as my first 1500 points were finished i decided to change to space wolves with my next army. and this is where i stayed until today. - i simply love them! ifyou read my introduction-article about the dreadrider on my page, you'll find some reason why ... :grin:
.
than, with the defiler released i started building my first warhound-sized titan.
little earlier i started sharing my projects on the internet. the good thing about doing this is, that the community normaly is my best source for motivation. and this is sometimes urgently needed ... espacialy when working at BIG projects like my wolflord-titan, that you'll also find on my page and in this video:





after a while my projects got bigger and bigger, and my bitzbox did the same. :wink:
i think my main focus is somewhere between kitbashing and scratchbuilding.
...
than, in last september i seriously broke my left lower leg, including knuckle. so i had stay on my sofa for more than 6 weeks and therefore suddenly had a huge amount of time to spend for 40k. i continued working on my already existing projects, but also started some new ones .... than i realized that it was time for the next stage. so i decided to convert a landraider into remote controlled tank. the main focus was to keep it as simple as possible, to show everyone, how it can be done to do the same. as i finished this tank, i made a second one just for fun. than i made a baneblade. my rc-projects got better and more complex and so i created a 8-channel shadowsword that allows you to drive in stepless asjustable speeds on each track, rotate the gunner on top, move the cannon up and down, rotate the laserturrets on the sidesponsons, and last but not least fire 6mm-balls with the main cannon. :grin:




.
here'S one of my videos from youtube showing my shadowsword mentioned above in action:




...
and not to finish my first post in this thread without a single pic, here's one showing a part of my army standing in one of my cabinets. ... :
-








-
BobPanda.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

DUDE! your awesome, maybe i should break MY leg


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to Heresy Online Bob, glad to have you. Those models and conversions of yours are just bad ass and I look forward to seeing more. As this is going to be a project log and not a single post, I am going to move this over to the actual Ongoing Projects section.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

:shok:


:shok:


Really that put me at a loss for words for a few minutes there. Those are just insane. Very, very well done.

The Titan is simply amazing, considering it looks like its built out of speeder and land raider parts. What I really like though is the Dread that the Wolf Lord (i'm guessing here) is riding.

What did you use the make it and what rules do you use for it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow... no other word covers it as well!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Its so !!!!!!!! awsome!!
I love your models! :victory:!!!!!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Bob, Looks great. 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are some of the best conversions I have ever seen, a working Baneblade! Beautiful.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome stuff man!! I'd love some close ups of your finished stuff to better appreciate your work!!!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to Heresy! Outstanding conversions and a great group shoot of your Space Wolves. Since this is your 'project log' I look forward to seeing your W.I.P's. Keep posting your updates:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME... THAT IS AMAZING... Lights, Movement, AND IT FUCKING SHOOTS!!! that is fantastic!!!

+rep!

Chaosftw


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW !!!! :shok:
i haven'T expected this huge amount of feedback witin a single day .... :victory:
THANKs TO ALL OF YOU FOR THAT !!!! 




Wusword77 said:


> :shok:
> 
> 
> :shok:
> ...


some minutes ago i released a article about the buildingprocess in which you'll also find details about the parts i used ... :
http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/projects/dreadrider/dreadrider-buildlog/
.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I really like that! not something I would use nor try. But very inspirational to always push the boundaries.

Keep the posts coming!

Very cool!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Il second the motion ...wow! I had seen this over at the B&C but not the wolfdred its freeking awesome! very very cool idea.
All I can say is keep it coming and break that leg again!!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

about 5 minutes ago, i release another article that describes how the landraiders dozerblade and gunner were made. you'll find it following this link:
-
http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/projects/lords-landraider/my-lords-land-raider-part2-gunners-and-a-dozerblade/
-
here are two pics, you'll also find in the article .... : :victory:
and please let me know you opinion ... 
-








-


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Jesus sir,

You are a machine!

This stuff is off the hook. I would be scared to shoot at it because I would hate to see you remove such beautiful pieces from the table!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

meanwhile i alos continued to work on the wolflordtitans right weapon-arm.
what do you think ???
.


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

sweet mother of jesus! i have to say, those titans look just as good if not better than the forge world ones! keep going, these things look awesome!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just way too cool Bob. Have some rep for sheer creativeness.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you are the only Junior member to have that much rep! These projects are wicked.... and I'm not jelous...no.


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow! Inspired! + Rep. it makes me want to make things. What are those green panels on the Titans? are they from circuit boards?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Bob, you are amazing! How long did it take you for each titan, and how much did it cost for each one?? You just made me want to start making one of those titans! If I go to an asylum for being 40k-crazed, I'm blaming you! :grin: Have some rep man, that is phenomenal!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Bob,

I thought the first one is cool but the second one is SUPER-DUPER-COOL... ITS HUGE!

Very cool man +rep 4 sure!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks to all of you for this huge amount of comments and also rep. to be honest i really haven't expected that .... :shok: :good:



FUZZTONE said:


> Wow! Inspired! + Rep. it makes me want to make things. What are those green panels on the Titans? are they from circuit boards?


yes, this is circuit board that was somehow defective. i got them in 15cm plates. the perfect thing about these plates is that they can easily broken into smaller squares. unfortunatelly i have already used most of them and now need to find another material to replace them.



gwmaniac said:


> Bob, you are amazing! How long did it take you for each titan, and how much did it cost for each one?? You just made me want to start making one of those titans! If I go to an asylum for being 40k-crazed, I'm blaming you! :grin: Have some rep man, that is phenomenal!


hmm i think i could create a copy of the smaller one in less than 10 hours.
of course does the first build take much longer. but i can not give you detailed numbers, because i use to have many projects runnign in parallel and i "jump" between them depending on on which i get the next ideas for. normally i'm planing a lot before beginning, but than while building almost everything comes spontanius. when i started the big titan in feb08 i planed june09 to finish the build and feb2010 to finish the paintjob. and i think at the moment i'm pretty good in time. 
-
here's a short list of waht i'm currently working on and what i planed for the next 3-4 years .... :
- finish rc-shadowsword
- finish 2nd rc-landraider
- finish small titan
- finish big titan
- paint everything mentioned above.
- paint the already build rc-baneblade.
- paint the already build rc-redeemer.
- paint the already finished space wolve honor guard.
- finish painting my warhogs.
- continue with the already started rc ork projects. (still top secret ) 
- build a rc stormhammer with the new kit in april.
- build a rc doomhammer with the new kit in april
(the two mentioned above will be in a squadron witht he already finished rc-baneblade. the cool thing about this squad will be, that i will be able to control all 3 with same remote, using different channels.)
- build and paint one of the new plastic valkyres.
- build and paint one droppod for my sw-army.
- do an attempt on rc-ing a valkyre.
- build a titan sized between my wolflord and the warhound.
............................................................................................
i think that's it for the moment. the projects are not sorted. so i don't know yet in which order i'll do them. but some of them have higher prio and some don't have any prio at all, yet. 
------------------------------------
in parallel to all that, i'm currently trying to get all my projects into projectlogs on my blogpage.
unf i'll be in malaysia for the complete month of march and not able to do anything for 40k or my page. :cray:
but i promise, that there'll be some updates coming in the next week and than a huge amount of updates in april. k:
-
and because i got some pm's requesting details about the already finished titan, here are some closeups for you:
-
























































-


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

:shok:








bit more :shok:


I sooooooo want to give you more rep, but i have to wait Seriously, im soooo jelous of your skills, and I WANT THAT TITAN!!!!
I'm done, Ezek


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

bit more :shok:

Couldn't agree more! :victory:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Pretty much what everyone has said.

How much does it cost for you to make each of them titans?
I know i can see a land speeder and land raider on there, but what else?


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Imperial Dragon said:


> Pretty much what everyone has said.
> 
> How much does it cost for you to make each of them titans?
> I know i can see a land speeder and land raider on there, but what else?



thanks .... :wink:
.
the one in the series of pics has been made of:
- 2 land speeders
- 2 defilers
- 1 land raider crusader
- some tanks and minis from other vendors
- and some plasticard .... 
...
here are some wips to give you an idea .... :good:
-


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

those models really are something else, and the remote control as well.. amazing


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

ok. here's another tanks wipstate i'd like to share with you ... 
.
to be honest this was probably my most spontanious tank-project, so far.
here come's the story.
i found a thread in another comunity, where a member asked the public for some ideas regarding a project he was about to start.
so i shared some of mine with him. than he replied, that this was to complicated to realize. and my answer was that it would be quite easy to build a landraider with its' tracks visible even on top, a hull mounted BIG cannon, some extraordinary sidearmor and unique sponsons for the weopons on its' sides. the end was, that he wrote just for fun, why i haven'T done that yet, if it realy was that easy ?! ... 
.
so i went into my room, opened my bitzbox and started building. 5 hours later i sent him an email with the following ics attached .... : :laugh:
































-
the tank was buid using parts from cod-building for the sidearmor. all its' weapons come from the baneblade. the bigger part on the roof, with the fan is also a cod-part. the door in the rear was taken from a german marder in 1:35. 
-
imediately after it was finished someone knocked on my rooms door. i stood up to open, and found old wolfpriest tarkor waiting in my appartements corridor. i didn't even want to know, who had let him pass the front door. ... i asked him to enter and before i was able to aks him if he'd like something to drink, he already asked me for which unit this tank was had been build for. instantly i knew what true intent his surprising visit had.: he wanted to be the one to get this vehicle. ! ... as he saw that i suddenly realised, he smiled and without any further argumentation needed, i decided to attach this vehicle to him and his personal honor guard as transport and support. of course he accepted gratefully and promised me to send me a barrel of his finest met in return. unfortunately i still haven't got it yet ...


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dud i must say it is sweet i would like one of your titans as there are sick


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for that BobPanda, That seems like a good way to make a titan without heaps of plastic card, thanks again.

That tank is sweet as well, it's like a mini baneblade :laugh:

Have you ever done work like this for any other army?

EDIT: I have another question *arm up in air throwing it around* I know this is a big ask, but do you have any W.I.P shots of the inside of the titan like before you put the head on?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

hahahaha, nice. I must say though, that you have a rather extensive bitz box to be able to pull that out of it.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Imperial Dragon said:


> Thanks for that BobPanda, That seems like a good way to make a titan without heaps of plastic card, thanks again.
> 
> That tank is sweet as well, it's like a mini baneblade :laugh:
> 
> ...


let's see ... hmm ok ... i found some ... :
.








































-


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

I like your use of lego. your bitz box must be vast. i am envious. pure genius.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sir, I take my hat of to you, and I dont do that to many people, because you are the first, and I just dont do it often... but WOW!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice work there mate, man i wish i had that much bits in my bits box

its an orks dream........

i also like the use of lego too, i have found that it comes in handy for the hardest parts of a build. like my recent killa kan builds, i found these excellent lego peices for them.

oh and wow, only 10 posts and you have 110 rep.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

:so_happy:Nice work to the MAX!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for your comments ...... i'm happy to read that you like my work. this realy motivates me to the max ..... ! :good:i think i have mentioned before, that the key to such"big" projects is to find a way to motivate yourself again and again until it will be finished. sharing my work with you and getting both: good critics and commendation is quitte thebest way to find a reason to continue on ongoing projects and also start new ones.
......
but now .... lets' get down to business ..... :
today i'd like to share the minis with you, that i'm planing to use for situations where fast assaults and quick reactions are needed ..... : 
my mobile infantry.! :grin:
-
auite a while ago i found mcfarlanes' warthogs from the halo3 series fitting quite perfect for 40k. so i bought 10 of them, combined them with landspeederparts i still had in my spave-marine-vehicle-box and the result were the following vehicles:
.....
squad 2. vehicle 1.
this is the buggy the carries the banner. it is also the leading vecicle of the heavy bolter quadron:
-
















-
lets continue witht the second buggy of this squadron:
i wanted to give the crews as many different poses as possible. this means, that i also had to be creative regarding the gunners positions .... 
this ones crew is a quite relaxxed one. the gunner sitting in the back and the co-driver also chilling:
-
















-
the last vehicles crew is also more of the easy living sort of warrior ....
-
















-
----
and now let's start with the 2nd squadron. this time all vehicles are equipped with multimelters. ... 
the first vehicle, again is the leading vehicle. the gunner i watching the battlefield, searching for potential targets ... 
-
















-
the 2nd buggy is my personal favorit. ---- i call it the heavy metal buggy.
the gunner is a bit crazy and extremely motivated. simply imagine they are litening to ac/dc s highway to hell, while racing over the battlefield with 120km/h .... :laugh:
-
















-
the last vehicle is not that spectacular, because the gunner is just sitting there in some sort of ready-to-fire position.
















---------------------
---------------------
with the first two squadrons done, i decided that i also wanted to have some heavy firepower .... - so i simply build 2 vehicles with a additional heavy weopon, that i attached to the co-driver.
further i decided that the very last vehicle of these 9 (i still have the 10th untouched) should become something very special ... some kind of special character driving it. so i finally build a leading-vehicle based on old master of the ravenwing .... 
here it is:
-
















-
now the 2nd one:
-
















-
and the last one.
-
















-
and to give you an impression how the complete division looks like, here's a group picture.:
-


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

That looks sweet  
I must say the lazy one's fit my personality quite well 
But the attentive ones look kinda cool. "It's a hiiiighway to hell! Hiiighway to hell! Yeah, It's a Hiiighway to hell!...."
How on earth did you come up with this idea?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, those buggys are almost exactly in scale for 40k, i didnt know that they would be so well proportioned to a land speeder.

i imagine this would go well in a white scares force, with mongooses as the infantry bikes.

hmmmmm, i wunder how well these would work for ork trucks.............


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for that Bobpanda, now time to start working my arse off to get the money for this.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

hi everyone .... 
finally i'm back from malaysia. and as promised i already continued building. ... 
today i redisigned the wolflord-titans main weapons.
.
here are some pics ... - what do you think about it? ... 
.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That truly is outstanding work Bob! How long do you think the wolflord titan has taken you so far? How much do you think it has cost? Not that I am thinking of giving it a go, honest!


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

nice projects well dune i would say its a lot cheaper than a Forge World one all the same


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

squeek said:


> That truly is outstanding work Bob! How long do you think the wolflord titan has taken you so far? How much do you think it has cost? Not that I am thinking of giving it a go, honest!





Exodus said:


> nice projects well dune i would say its a lot cheaper than a Forge World one all the same


thanks for your comments ... 
hmm ... well i started with this project about 1 year ago and planed to be finish it in summer 2010. how much time i already spent is hard to messure, because most of thime was planing and thinking about how to continue.
if i inckude everything, thinking, planing, building, etc .... i would say somewhere in between 300 and 500 hours.
of course a second one could be done much faster, now that the concept i already existing ... . :victory:
.
and with the costs it is almost the same problem as with the time.: what should be included ad what not?! .... how expensive are the individual bitz?? ... what about the remaining bitz from some kits, that i have not needed until now ? ...
in the end i would say, that from a price pov it makes no big difference if you kitbash a titan like this, or buy a original reaver from forge world for 550 pounds. but in this case it was not simply about buying a titan from FW, just to have one, but more about creating something completely new and unique. and therefore its' real worth is hard to messure. e.g. arround last xmas i got an offer to sell this titan for 1500€ and -of course- rejected it. :nono:
- just to give you an idea.... 
it is the same with the rc-stuff i build. i'm aks at least once a week if i would do one of them on comission, but as long as i don't find enough time to realize all my ongoing projects in time, i decided not to accept any of them. of course in the end almost everything depends on the price someone is willing to pay. i mean ... - if someone'd give me 1500€ just to rc his shadowsword, i would honestly start to think about it ... :laugh:
.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hmmmm, rc super heavies. sounds like fun.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

good evening .... ! .... 
-
finaly i started painting myreinforvements .... including the priests honour guard and several crewman for my vehicles. almost 45 miniatures... plus some buggys and parts from other tanks ... .
mybe i'll manage to get the shadow-grey parts done until tomorrow evening ... 
...


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

here are some pics of my remote controlled shadowsword, which will finally count as my iron saint. some rivets, chains and accessoires are still missing, but the major part of the build is done. ... comments are welcome ... :grin:
-


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, that shadow sword is awsome, even just the fact that it is converted, and it being rc is even better.

does it also fire bb's? it has a solid metal inner barrel, , and that sparks interest.

definitly love the suspension.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> wow, that shadow sword is awsome, even just the fact that it is converted, and it being rc is even better.
> 
> does it also fire bb's? it has a solid metal inner barrel, , and that sparks interest.
> 
> definitly love the suspension.


yes of course is the cannon working. it's a 6mm bb-gun. :victory:
-
meanwhile i started painting my honor guard, the remaining blood claws and grey hunters, the vehicle crews and the warthogs .... 
.
mybe i'll manage to finish the first layer of blue today .... 
.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

are those halo buggies? count as land speeders?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the idea of the buggies..., I wouldn't mind seeing one complete.:victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> I like the idea of the buggies..., I wouldn't mind seeing one complete.:victory:


Check page 4 :wink:

And that tank is insane. Real suspension:shok:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today all of them got their eyes done. further i painted the red parts and some of the golden parts ... 
.
at last i continued a little bit further on this guy, which is still wip, but meanwhile i canuse him to see if the scheme fits to rest of the army ... 
.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

That's some awesome work. How do you do the cloth?


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Wachaza said:


> That's some awesome work. How do you do the cloth?


it is a quite easy technique called realclothing. you simply use real cloth with a high percentage of cotton, cut the rough shape of the cape, attach it with a small drop of superglue to e.g. the shoulders of the mini, and wait 2 seconds until the glue has hardened the cloth. now that the piece of cloth sticks to the minis shoulders, you can continue to bring the rest of the cloth into position. when the perfect position is found, carefully put some glue all over the cloth and after a few seconds you'll have a nice cape ... :victory:
.
but be carefull: when the glue interacts with the cloth it will not only become relatively hot, but also create some very aggressive kind of gas, that really hurts in your nose, when you're to close ... uke:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

2nd done ... :
-


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hey those capes are excellent, and i could imagine it being used for scotish gaurd as it has the right texture.

but wow, that tank is insane, i would not want to face that in a battle, but i would like to own one, thatd be fun.

but of corse i cant afford anything near that cool, infact i could only just afford a battlewagon two weeks ago. man i wish i had a better job.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

3rd done .. :
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

nr 4 finished:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Truly awesome converting, with a paintjob to match! +rep


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

next 3 finished .... 
.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude i really like you're work but there is some thing i dont like about them, i dont think the modles you have just done go with the flow of what i fiink space wolfs should be like but thats just me.
keep it up man


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The speed at which you're doing these excelelent minis is quite sickening,. Real qaulity.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

It has been awhile since I checked this thread but the army is really coming along. I don't think I have ever seen anyone basecoat with metallics before, what made you go with that?

Oh and by the way, the RC tank with working cannon is made of pure freakin win!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

goal for today reached .... :
last 3 of first 10 finished:
-


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, theyre looking great.

rep is definitly deserved.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> wow, theyre looking great.
> 
> rep is definitly deserved.



thx ... :victory:
.
today i had not much time for painting ... only ~2 hours.
therefore i finished only 1 new blood claw and my 3 termis that were almost half finished.
btw: the swords of the termi in the middle were my first attempt on nmm .... - but i think this applying this to a complete army would be too much work ...
.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, those nmm are just ace.

i really don't understand how people can do the blending like that, i just cant seem to do it.

but im definitly liking the way that this is turnuing out, i think i will keep more of an eye on this, cause not only has it got awsome vehicles, but the paint jobs just top them off.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd really appreciate a Tutorial on how you achieved that NMM if you'd be so kind. I'd love to recreate the Salamander's sword effect in the gallery of C:SM - the Force Commander model.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> wow, those nmm are just ace.
> 
> i really don't understand how people can do the blending like that, i just cant seem to do it.
> 
> but im definitly liking the way that this is turnuing out, i think i will keep more of an eye on this, cause not only has it got awsome vehicles, but the paint jobs just top them off.





TheKingElessar said:


> I'd really appreciate a Tutorial on how you achieved that NMM if you'd be so kind. I'd love to recreate the Salamander's sword effect in the gallery of C:SM - the Force Commander model.


well it is really not that hard to achieve.
the colors i used for the blade were:
- skull white
- chaos black
- black ink
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
you can apply codex grey as undercoat, first, but you can also simply use a mixture of black and white instead.
i started to devide the blade in two different areas and decided to paint them as if the blade was held horizontaly, which made it a lot easier. hmmm i think it is quite hard to explain how to do it, but i would recommend simply to try it out by painting a similar looking blade exactly like i did. and the blending can be achieved relatively easy, simply by keeping your color wet and applying more than 4 layers. 
here are two other shots showing the blades little better:
.
















..
...
in parallel to thisbig paintjob, about that i'm reporting here, i'm also trying to paint a runepriest on a higher quality level ... 
the pj is still very wip, but maybe you're also interested in these ... :
.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hey thanks for the advice, ive got a spare marine model that i can practice this on, i might also try out some blending etc on the arms/legs etc.

thats for the advice, i hope it will work out as well as it did for you :victory:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

next 3 done ... 2 grey hunters and one blood claw ...:
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i continued with one of the tanks ... still wip ...
.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That tank is gorgeous! Really nice model and paintjob, I must remember to check this thread more often!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hmmmm hellhammer count as? 

looks good, who knew that the baneblade sponsons would look so good on a landraider.
you definitly come up with some great conversions and ideas.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> hmmmm hellhammer count as?
> 
> looks good, who knew that the baneblade sponsons would look so good on a landraider.
> you definitly come up with some great conversions and ideas.


.
well i do what i can ... :grin:
but if you look closely you will find some other conversions at this tank, that imho were necessary to give the tank a more brutal look, like the tracks which are no more covered on top. further i used many other parts with a lots of rivets. and even on the sides i wanted to replace as much of the original, plain lr-armor as possile, with more structured parts. with all that done the baneblades sponons were fitting even better, than the original ones from the LR. but i think if you just replaced the sponsons they wouldn't have fit at all ... 
.
hmm the hellhammer ?! - i don't know yet, what it will count as ... ?! ... any suggestions ?! ... 
.
meanwhile it is almost finished ... :
.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Bobpanda,

Really like your stuff been following your threads on the b&c too and i have never seen anyone so adventurous with there modelling. Keep up the awesome work  

LTP


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

wow! those are awesome! i'd like to get a better look at that big dread in the middle that looks like someone is riding on it's back.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Kitsunex said:


> wow! those are awesome! i'd like to get a better look at that big dread in the middle that looks like someone is riding on it's back.



yes of course .... 
here you are ... some fresh 5 minute old pics of the dreadrider ... .:
.








































-
it is made of an old furioso, two sentinels and lots of other bitz ... i think it this mini cosists of more than 150 parts. the lord on top is made of an old plastiktermi, arms taken from an old grey knight, a breasplate from the sw-sprue ...
the wolfs jaws can be opened and closed. the head consits of 4 chainswords a melter, a flamethrower and some other parts to hold everything together ... 
.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that dread is fantasti, how do you manage to pull these off? i mean, that dreads kick ass.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Quite how I missed this thread I dunno, but damn, they're some awesome conversions bud. Amazing.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

next tank is ready for wolftime !!!! :
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

hi there,

before starting to paint them i decided to put a picture of my 3 already finished rc-tanks on cmon.
so please feel free to vote for it, but please keep in mind that you're not voting for the missing paintjob, but for the conversions and the fact that they areremote controlled. 
for demonstration purpose i also added the address ofthe corresponding video on youtube. - just to ensure that everyone believes the "special functions" of these tanks ... 
-
here's the link: :victory:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/219773


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

finally i finished my lords transport ... 
-


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

how the hell did ou do those side murals???

that LR is just astonishing, i cant belive my eyes!!!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> how the hell did ou do those side murals???
> 
> that LR is just astonishing, i cant belive my eyes!!!


-
check this out for a tutorial ... :
http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/category/projects/lords-landraider/

-
this is what comes next:
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

first 3 finished:
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

after having finished the 3 speeders from abov, i decided to switch over to the tanks again and therefore finished my first rhino.
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah ... the first three floors are full now ... :
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

meanhwile i finished the razorback ... 
.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

you definitly bring a new meaning to bob the builder......

definitly great stuff, and how i would love to ace this army, (fearing the amount of heavy bolters)

great stuff, really great stuff.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy S***!!!!!!!!!!! You Are Awesome!!!!!!!!!! I Find It Hard To Make A Trukk And Made A Motherf***ing Working Baneblade???!!! Jesus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupercal101 said:


> Holy S***!!!!!!!!!!! You Are Awesome!!!!!!!!!! I Find It Hard To Make A Trukk And Made A Motherf***ing Working Baneblade???!!! Jesus!!!!!!!!!!


One exclamation mark would have made your point just as valid. :biggrin:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

next 3 bloodclaws finished:
-


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Superb work across the whole Army Bob.

I would love to see some of your minis appearing in the Gallery one day.

This  Army Showcase feature that we are running may interest you.

Anyhoo great work.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Superb work across the whole Army Bob.
> 
> I would love to see some of your minis appearing in the Gallery one day.
> 
> ...


done! ... :grin:
-
familypicture ... :
.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, they look great bobpanda, your definitlyt good at what you do, these conversions are just friking awsome, keep them up.


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

this is the coolest thing i have ever seen!!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't checked this out in a while. You've made great progress and everything works together very well. I love your conversions..., very original!k:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

so here the last 4 minis ... - now i only have to finish the other 6 buggys. ... 
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

meanwhile the 2nd baneblade is almost finished. 
but i also installes some "upgrades" ... - e.g. a 2nd barrel for the main gun and some lights shining through the windows ... 
.




-
i think i won't add these rc-tanks to my spacewolves.... so maybe i'll start a new thread for my rc-projects, only .... :grin:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i want one dam it. i hate not being able to afford cool things.

wunder how hard it would be to motorize a battlewgon........


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

another demonstration video of iron saints single wheel suspension .... 
.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

That is freakin awesome. I love your work. +REP


----------



## haegrsmyhero (Oct 14, 2008)

Bob, I'm going to put this thread in a link over at the Space Wolf Community Forum and watch some SW players go gaga.:wink:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This simply wins! Totally dead awsome!!

Have some very deserved rep :biggrin:


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

My Friend needed to readjust my jaw after I saw all those. Nice work man.


----------

